# Touch Panel, mal NICHT von SIEMENS



## R.Ringel (20 Juni 2006)

Als Alternative zu den SIEMENS OP´s gibt es eine neue Toch-Panel Serie von VISAM Prozesstechnik.
Die Geräte reichen von 5,7" bis 15", jeweils mit Touch Screen, und ALLE in FARBE !!!
Als Visualisierung läuft auf den Geräten das bekannte VISAM in einer speziellen Version für das Windows CE Betriebssystem. Der Editor und die Treiber zu den SPS´en oder anderen Remotesystemen sind im Preis enthalten.
Startpreis ist 798,-€ für das 5,7" Gerät mit allem Zubehör.
Alle Geräte sind optional mit MPI Schnittstelle lieferbar, Ethernet, USB und Serielle Schnittstellen sind Standard.
Auch ein Handhelt Gerät mit W-LAN und 10" Display ist im Programm.
Alle Geräte sind unter www.visam.de gelistet, wo auch Datenblätter und eine Demo Version der Software zum Download stehen.
Ein Blick über den SIEMENS Tellerand hinaus ist immer lohnenswert!


----------



## Maxl (21 Juni 2006)

1. Dieser Beitrag gehört in den Bereich "Werbungen"

2. Was kostet die Entwicklungsumgebung?

3. Inwieweit sind die Dinger in der Lage, Skripte auszuführe?

4. Wieviele Steuerungen können gleichzeitig angesprochen werden? Ist es auch möglich, verschiedene Steuerungen (z.B. 1 S7, 1 S5) gleichzeitig mit 1 Gerät anzusprechen?


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Ralph Ringel (23 Juni 2006)

zu 1. Entschuldigung !!

zu 2. Die Entwicklungsumgebung ist Kostenlos ! Ebenso die vorhandenen Treiber zu den Remotesystemen (SPS, Regler, usw.)
Auch als kostenloser Download auf www.visam.de !! Die Ultra Light Laufzeit ist kostenlos dabei !!!

zu 3. Es ist möglich bis zu 10 Scripte in unbegrenzter Länge auszuführen.

zu 4. Es stehen 5 aktive Koppelkanäle zu Remotesystemen zur Verfügung, und ein Kanal zur Client - Server vernetzung der VTP Geräte untereinander oder zu einem VISAM Win32 Leitsystem.
Je nach Bussystem der Remotesysteme können bis zu 254 Stationen pro Koppelkanal angebunden werden.
Als Beispiel:
254 Siemens S7-300 Steuerungen über Ethernet auf Kanal 1, zuzüglich 255 Siemens S7-400 über Koppelkanal 2 und noch eine S7-200 auf Koppelkanal 3, dazu dann noch 254 WAGO Ethernet Controler auf Kanal 4 und auch noch ein paar Mitsubishi SPS´en (FX, A oder Q) auf Koppelkanal 5.
Momentan sind als Treiber vorhanden:
Siemens S7-200 PPI
Siemens S7 Ethernet ISO on TCP
Siemens S7 HMI (RS-232 über HMI Adapter)
Mitsubishi Melsec AJ71C24
Mitsubishi Melsec FX PG Scnittstelle
Modbus over TCP
WAGO Ethernet
HBM AED (Hottinger Baldwin Messverstärker)
ASCII Seriell
...weitere in Vorbereitung


----------

